# FINISHED! Forged slingshot concept for project FINISHED!



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Today was a good day to fire up the forge and play around a bit. I got an idea about forging a slingshot frame from steel. I have some 1095 high carbon blade steel and....well....I played around with it.

I used a 4 1/4" x 1 1/2" x 3/16" piece of 1095. I heated it up to almost yellow hot and split it with a chisel 2". I used the horn of my anvil to dress it a bit. After letting it cool down slowly for about 4 hours I draw filed the sides and rough edges. The yoke opening is 1" between the forks and each fork is 3/4" wide.




























I was pleased that the frame came out well. I'll finish this one up and stamp it with my mark......should make a cool little pocket bb "derringer" SS.

My project slingshot will be forged from 1095 also, bigger though. It will be draw filed and rust browned. I have some scales from Rocky Mountain Big Horn sheep horn for the handle and tips of the forks.

Should make a fun project.

'drif


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Now we're talking !!!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Man that has some potential, some fire blueing or color case hardening and some stag, OH MOMMA. Chris


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am anxious to see this one gussied up ... perhaps with handle scales to make it easier on the hands ... put a nice heat blue on it ... looks great so far!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very cool, err, or maybe hot!
Either way I like it

Hype~X Australia


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the idea and that "Samurai Slingshot"


----------



## TonyRATH (Jan 1, 2012)

The "iron age" concept sling,

Cheers tony


----------



## crazyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

sweet looking slingshot!! I like it


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That is really cool, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

another innovation there wont be many copying this one cant wait to see it done great work
polecat


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

I've spent the last couple of days draw filing and a little ergo shaping. And I stamped one of the forks with my mark.



















I only had a small amount of tubing to try it out, I'm waiting for some Thera-band gold so I can cut some. It did shoot very well. Tomorrow I'll try bluing the frame. I have some beavertail rawhide I think will make a cool wrap around the handle portion.

I'll keejp you posted.

'drif


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i reeeeeeallly like that! it's gonna look amazing blued


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now THAT is looking reeeaaly gooood!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Really cool!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Great Lil catty. Are you going to put some handle slabs on it? May be some mikarta might look 'industrial' enough to match.


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Rapier said:


> Great Lil catty. Are you going to put some handle slabs on it? May be some mikarta might look 'industrial' enough to match.


I have given a lot of thought to putting slabs on it. There is only 2 3/16 inces from the bottom of the forks to the bottom of the slingshot. I'm thinking right now to take full advantage of the unique thinness of the slingshot (less than 3/16" after forging and filing) and just put a rawhide wrap around it. I'll try that first and if I dont like the way it turns out I'll try slabs then. I've have a lot of options of micarta, woods, bone, antlers and horn to try out. Thanks for your interest and question. I'm even thinking I could make a belt buckle out of it.

'driff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there anything sexier than brushed and polished metal ? I think not.

I really like the double band ties, they add a nice touch of class and really bring the design to life.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That turned out great! Very classy.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

wow looks a fun shooter


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is the FINISHED! Forged concept slingshot. I blued it this morning. It is a matt finished blued because I didnot spend anytime polishing the frame out. I like the softer more subdued sheen to it. It took the rest of the day soaking the beaver tail rawhide and working it to fit the frame. It is still damp and will take several days to dry out and shrink up. After that I'll remove and then glue it into place and re-lace it. After that a coat of leather wax will put a wonderful glow/sheen to it.

Heres a couple of pics.



















Its finished, again your comments and suggestions are appreciated.

'drif


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

That's hawt.

Perhaps next try something with some pattern welded (Damascus) steel? Hmm-hmm?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

very cool indeed


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks snakey .... forked toungue and all! Looks like the plumb brown we used to use on black powder rifles.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautifully made. Well done


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that came out far nicer than i thought it would, you asked for thoughts, the stitching really classes up the overall design, maybe have the stitching in something with contrast, a little more character? other wise sweet!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job! One of a kind. Looks really nice.

sean


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

newconvert said:


> that came out far nicer than i thought it would, you asked for thoughts, the stitching really classes up the overall design, maybe have the stitching in something with contrast, a little more character? other wise sweet!


Newconvert thank you for your suggestion. Are you suggesting that instead of using the waxed black thread I use a different color? I have a good deal of natural buffalo or bison sinew. It is more of a goldish brown color. I will have to remove the existing thread after the rawhide dries out and the form has set. Sinew has loads of character. I can resew it using the sinew when I cement the wrap on the frame.

I was also thinking about instead of using a single piece for the wrap use two and stich all the way around the edge of the grip area. But that might interfere with the feel of the slingshot in the hand. It feels sweet with a single piece and the stictching sorta give you a place to index the first joints of the fingers on.

Thanks for your sharing your thoughts.

'drif


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i agree the stitching helps to index, my thoughts are that it very cool, but almost all the same tones, the leather has so much character, and would be set off more by contrasting stitching, if centered it could also be an aim point.


----------

